# GAP Papier?



## kiwi (7 April 2009)

Hallo!

Habe vor Jahren mal mit einem GAP Papier gearbeitet. GAP = Geraete Aufbau Plan. Es handelt sich um eine ca 1,2 m breite Papierrolle mit nem 1/2 cm Muster, das im Schaltschrankbau verwendet wird um die Serienfertigung von Montageplatten zu vereinfachen. Sozusagen ne Schablone fuer Kanaele und Klippschienen usw... . Bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach dem Hersteller. 
Hat einer von euch ne Ahnung von welcher Firma das ist und eventuell vielleicht auch ne Bestellnummer? 

Danke!!!


----------



## argv_user (8 April 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob es Dir weiter hilft:
Es könnte sich um A0-Plotter"papier" handeln.
Der Architekt weiß sicherlich, wo es sowas zu kaufen gibt.
Die Suchmaschine Deines Vertrauens auch.


----------



## zotos (8 April 2009)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich das mal von Moeller gesehen habe. Sah aus wie riesiges Millimeterpapier.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 April 2009)

Hallo,

Schaltschrank-Aufbaupläne kommen heute oft aus dem CAD, da
ist fraglich, ob noch es noch Hersteller für spezielles Skizzenpapier
gibt.

Der Hinweis auf das Plotterpapier steht schon da, vielleicht ist auch
*Papier für Flipcharts* brauchbar.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 April 2009)

Hallo, noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:

Da mein Junior im Kiga kürzlich mal auf einem großen Blatt rumgemalt 
hat, das läuft dort unter "Pinwandpapier".

Eine Lösung ist also: Pinwandpapier + kariert + Google


----------

